
We've Already Surpassed Last Year's Patent Totals - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101007/02100011321/we-ve-already-surpassed-last-year-s-patent-totals.shtml
======
Unseelie
A slightly less positive tagline would be appropriate... This, at first sight,
sounded like a brilliant thing

------
noonespecial
They say that productivity used to be measured by the number of patents
filed...

Why do I feel like my taxes just went up?

